# New Member & New Outback 325Bh Checking In!



## Addy (Oct 17, 2015)

Hi all,

I just bought a new 2016 Outback 325BH, and sadly now have to wait until next spring now here in Atlantic Canada to use it. Long winters here Eh??

My previous trailer was a 2010 KZ Spree 324BH and hated it, nothing but problems and poorly built.

I absolutely love this new floor plan on the Outback 325BH with Diamond Package and wonder if anyone else here familar with this newer outback and any suggestions on what to possibly to look for on this trailer that could be a problem?

Cheers,
Adam


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Welcome to Outbackers and congrats on your new Outback. As with any new RV, you may notice some minor issues you will likely be able to correct yourself. I've not heard of any problems specific to the 325BH.

Todd


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi from B.C. Congrats also. You will enjoy this site.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

*Welcome to Outbackers!







*


----------



## zookeeper (Apr 19, 2008)

Welcome to the group!!!









Lost of good info and friendly people here!

Safe & Happy camping (next year







)

David


----------



## fredngeorge81 (Jan 10, 2016)

We too just purchased the 2016 325BH. Our first! I'm hoping to get some good information on this site. Happy Camping.


----------



## Addy (Oct 17, 2015)

Welcome and congrats on your purchase of the 325BH as well. This is my second camper, but pretty excited about the floor plan design of this trailer and fell in love with it pretty quick.

I purchased mine and directly into storage it went, so can't wait until spring to really try it out and give my review.

Cheers,

Adam

New Brunswick, Canada


----------

